# Major hack work. Enjoy the pics!!



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Ok boys and girls, This is what happens when a company overlooks a proper bid and takes the hacks bid instead. I bid this 2X, Once in March & once in April for a regional out of Florida who pays me well. (i was Alti direct for 3 years but they dropped me when i wouldn't cover the entire state) Alti gave it to a regional out of California who hired a hack.

Starting out, their is debris around the perimeter of the entire property. A lot of it was drug away from the house to the fenceline. Probably around 30 Cu Yds.

Then a detached storage shed is chuck full. Nothing has been removed.

Boarding is screwed on with gaps all over. Upstairs boarding is screwed to the INSIDE wall.

Exposed broken glass in bedroom.

No handrails anywhere.

CO detectors at near eye level instead of near the floor as required by code.

New smokes on walls 18" from ceiling, Code requires 12" max.

FILTHY! Barely passes for a broom swept! You can see the mud streaks where they "mopped" the floor.

Alti push button lock installed, Handle screwed into a steel door that is in good shape. All other exterior locks epoxied shut including the detached garage door but the inside lock mechanism is still operable LOL.

Landscaping knocked down with a weed eater. Nothing picked up.

Enjoy.............

http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/mtbankownedwork/slideshow/4110%20US%20HWY%2093%20North


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Lord! lol You get what you pay for!How the hell did that pass?Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Upon reviewing your photos these items should have been remedied upon your arrival. You are now being back charged with a 20% upcharge to cover finding a new scum tard vendor to fix the errors. The hack work never ends I tell you what.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Upon reviewing your photos these items should have been remedied upon your arrival. You are now being back charged with a 20% upcharge to cover finding a new scum tard vendor to fix the errors. The hack work never ends I tell you what.


I Was at a property today the neighbor came over to us and told us that the last guy who was at the property mowed 5 ft in front of the property and took a blower and didn't even start it,Took pictures and left.Get this she also told us he might have stolen there ups package lol and this was 2 weeks ago.It will never end.:sleep1:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

How do they get away with it? They probably don't. They get hit with invoice cuts and backcharges and continue for another month doing the same until they figure out they aren't going to make it. That is what a hack does.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

A photograph is a universal language.
This isn't a biased post, steeped in negativity for personal vendetta.
This is a Safeguard property, and yes, both ends of the railing are _nailed_ to the wall and into the side of the steps.
Pretty hard to make this look or sound any worse than it already is.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

i see this a lot from safeguard contractors when redoing wints garbage still laying around,floors not clean etc..


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

gtx think the rail they were trying to keep level,lmao


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Honestly, I'd almost consider that a trip hazard.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I just can't get past the CO detectors mounted at 5' off the floor. Homeowner sleeping in a bed 2 feet off the ground will be dead before the CO goes off! Same with smokes 18" off the ceiling. That extra 6" could mean the difference of life or death. Just stupid crazy chit and these companies have QC departments?????????????:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> A photograph is a universal language.
> This isn't a biased post, steeped in negativity for personal vendetta.
> This is a Safeguard property, and yes, both ends of the railing are _nailed_ to the wall and into the side of the steps.
> Pretty hard to make this look or sound any worse than it already is.


Looks Like Fine Quality craftsmanship to me! lmfao!:thumbsup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Looks Like Fine Quality craftsmanship to me! lmfao!:thumbsup:




Soo many people are in this business that have no business even picking up a hammer and a screw gun.........


----------



## nomosnow (Mar 6, 2013)

Surely that didnt pass a QC?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

nomosnow said:


> Surely that didnt pass a QC?


Been completed for 3 weeks. Who knows.....


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

mtmtnman said:


> Ok boys and girls, This is what happens when a company overlooks a proper bid and takes the hacks bid instead. I bid this 2X, Once in March & once in April for a regional out of Florida who pays me well. (i was Alti direct for 3 years but they dropped me when i wouldn't cover the entire state) Alti gave it to a regional out of California who hired a hack.
> 
> Starting out, their is debris around the perimeter of the entire property. A lot of it was drug away from the house to the fenceline. Probably around 30 Cu Yds.
> 
> ...



Where is this "code" that requires co alarms to be placed near the floor??
I hate when I hear people just spewing **** they hear instead of getting facts!
You can mount them anywhere you want. If they needed to be on the floor they wouldn't make combination co/smoke alarms!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21536403


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Where is this "code" that requires co alarms to be placed near the floor??
> I hate when I hear people just spewing **** they hear instead of getting facts!
> You can mount them anywhere you want. If they needed to be on the floor they wouldn't make combination co/smoke alarms!
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21536403




http://www.ncsl.org/research/enviro...s/smoke-and-carbon-monoxide-alarms-codes.aspx

Were you the one who installed the railing?Its ok if you did lol jk:thumbup:


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> http://www.ncsl.org/research/enviro...s/smoke-and-carbon-monoxide-alarms-codes.aspx
> 
> Were you the one who installed the railing?Its ok if you did lol jk:thumbup:


I'm sorry, I must have missed the "code" on that link that requires co alarms to be installed "near" the floor?

Can you please highlight that part for dumb ole me?


----------



## Prather Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

*Co2 & Smokies*

Each state, I presume has different requirements. In CA is smoke detectors on the ceiling or at least each bedroom & the hall way. CO2 is usually in the hall ways near the bedrooms or near the propane / gas user.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

Prather Guy said:


> Each state, I presume has different requirements. In CA is smoke detectors on the ceiling or at least each bedroom & the hall way. CO2 is usually in the hall ways near the bedrooms or near the propane / gas user.


Exactly, it specifies where (near bedrooms, boilers, fireplaces. etc...) nowhere does it say the "code" is to be installed "near" the floor? 
I'm pretty sure I supplied a link that explains the scientific reason that they can be placed anywhere in a room.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, i wasnt going to admit to it, but here we go! Ever since we started almost a year and a half ago, we were basically thrown in to this, with some past experience from my fiance. We have never been educated on anything! HUD, FHA etc (its in our best interest to start learnig and we have) out of the hundred or so REOs we have done..........*sigh*......we have never placed a CO near the floor....SO, where are they really supposed to be placed? Will it vary state to state?


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Ok, i wasnt going to admit to it, but here we go! Ever since we started almost a year and a half ago, we were basically thrown in to this, with some past experience from my fiance. We have never been educated on anything! HUD, FHA etc (its in our best interest to start learnig and we have) out of the hundred or so REOs we have done..........*sigh*......we have never placed a CO near the floor....SO, where are they really supposed to be placed? Will it vary state to state?


JESUS H CHRIST :wallbash:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21536403


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



mtmtnman said:


> I just can't get past the CO detectors mounted at 5' off the floor. Homeowner sleeping in a bed 2 feet off the ground will be dead before the CO goes off! Same with smokes 18" off the ceiling. That extra 6" could mean the difference of life or death. Just stupid crazy chit and these companies have QC departments?????????????:icon_rolleyes::icon_rolleyes:



In Mn we mount them at eye level, if you read the instructions this is how they are supposed to be installed. I don't really think it matters because they are so sensitive that they will go off LONG before you are in any real danger. Otherwise how would the combination smoke/co detectors work?


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

"It would be reasonable to place a residential CO alarm at any height within the room." quote from the pumed.gov website. So im assuming this is the answer then? Nurumkin, I remember blowing off a patio that was close to a set of slider doors, they were closed, but the CO was going ballistic.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Exactly, it specifies where (near bedrooms, boilers, fireplaces. etc...) nowhere does it say the "code" is to be installed "near" the floor?
> I'm pretty sure I supplied a link that explains the scientific reason that they can be placed anywhere in a room.



CO2 detectors should be located on the or near the ceiling and also about 18 to 24 inches above the floor considering that is the lowest level of the house or apt.


----------



## RServant (Jul 13, 2013)

bigdaddy said:


> JESUS H CHRIST :wallbash:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21536403


WHOA! A know-it-all with a link dated from 2012. 

How long have you worked for your fathers company big daddy?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> Where is this "code" that requires co alarms to be placed near the floor??
> I hate when I hear people just spewing **** they hear instead of getting facts!
> You can mount them anywhere you want. If they needed to be on the floor they wouldn't make combination co/smoke alarms!
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21536403


That may be the case and i would have to look at these closer but i install gas/CO alarms with digital readout as we have a lot of Propane up here. A combo gas/CO does no got 5' up on a wall as LP is heavier. Also, CO will be coming up from the basement so the lower it is the earlier it will go off. I know 2 veteran firefighters and they only use the plug in the wall combo's with a battery backup.

For your own home or a local customer, the type of CO detector is more important than its location. It is best to get a detector with a digital readout as i mentioned above. These can detect low levels on CO which most of the cheap ceiling mounted detectors cannot. These more sensitive detectors are typically the plug in type (so will be low on the wall). Long term exposure to low levels of CO can be very harmful and most of the ceiling mounted detectors are not programmed to go off until the CO level reaches 70 PPM.* Levels as low as 35ppm can cause problems and these would go undetected with a typical ceiling mounted CO detector. 
*


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Levels as low as 35ppm can cause problems and these would go undetected with a typical ceiling mounted CO detector. 
[/B][/

This reminds me of a job that I had in a packing house. I was a pallet coordinator for a Christmas fundraiser, they were distributing pallets of fresh fruit to hundreds of local communities around the US that were less fortunate for the holiday. When I was coordinating, the job was to watch what types of fruit, how many boxes, to what truck bay door, and the loading procedure on the trailer its self. and all the pallets my loading crew were assigned to. We had several coordinators and crews managing the cooler warehouse where the fruit is picked from storage, then palletized on the floor in the cooler. During all of this, the warehouse is huge, probably a quarter/or half of the floor space of the typical walmart. They have several forklifts running off of propane in a closed environment while being directed for what fruit, where, and which bay door for loading. Once the forklift starts loading a trailer, we have devices that stick to the pallet to record the temperature during the semis route to keep track of the trailers temp. Me and another coordinator were standing by the back two bay doors waiting for our drivers and the pallets to arrive. Then him and I started to both be short of breath, dizzy, headache and nauseous with no since of direction to head to a safer place. He stayed by the bay door (he started vomiting, later I found out) and I headed to the emergency exit door for fresh air. I passed by another team that asked me if i was ok, and i said no, and they began to follow. I passed through the emergency exit door and lost consciousness, gashing my head open on a set of stairs outside of the warehouse. About 5 min had gone by before I was able to come back to my team hovering over me asking what had happen. At this point im still dizzy and nauseous and about 10 min after awaking was I able to realize the situation at hand. To cut the story short. Me and the other guy were ok. I had talk to the operations manager and he said it sounded like a case of CO over exposure. BUT its impossible, these forklifts do not create CO since they'er running off of natural gas, and we have CO alarms all over the warehouse. Any dangerous levels would set these off( he pointed up at the ceiling)......his exact words to me. After I filled out the accident report, I went home to research the amount of CO released from a propane forklift. And it can be deadly because they do produce CO. DUH DUMB SH**! 

Anyways , story told becuase I believe that the placement of the CO detector does factor in on how it will detect the CO. Even though the website provided on an earlier post proves the thermodynamics of the gas disperses evenly through a period of time(this is even with out agitation to the air molecules). It would not matter on the placement. But what if those detectors in the ware house were placed lower? Would me and the other crew member have been safer from a dangerous exposure of CO? Or was it a factor of being in the back corner? I dont know...But personally IMHO I think it matters.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

heartlandproppresllc said:


> Levels as low as 35ppm can cause problems and these would go undetected with a typical ceiling mounted CO detector.
> [/B][/
> 
> This reminds me of a job that I had in a packing house. I was a pallet coordinator for a Christmas fundraiser, they were distributing pallets of fresh fruit to hundreds of local communities around the US that were less fortunate for the holiday. When I was coordinating, the job was to watch what types of fruit, how many boxes, to what truck bay door, and the loading procedure on the trailer its self. and all the pallets my loading crew were assigned to. We had several coordinators and crews managing the cooler warehouse where the fruit is picked from storage, then palletized on the floor in the cooler. During all of this, the warehouse is huge, probably a quarter/or half of the floor space of the typical walmart. They have several forklifts running off of propane in a closed environment while being directed for what fruit, where, and which bay door for loading. Once the forklift starts loading a trailer, we have devices that stick to the pallet to record the temperature during the semis route to keep track of the trailers temp. Me and another coordinator were standing by the back two bay doors waiting for our drivers and the pallets to arrive. Then him and I started to both be short of breath, dizzy, headache and nauseous with no since of direction to head to a safer place. He stayed by the bay door (he started vomiting, later I found out) and I headed to the emergency exit door for fresh air. I passed by another team that asked me if i was ok, and i said no, and they began to follow. I passed through the emergency exit door and lost consciousness, gashing my head open on a set of stairs outside of the warehouse. About 5 min had gone by before I was able to come back to my team hovering over me asking what had happen. At this point im still dizzy and nauseous and about 10 min after awaking was I able to realize the situation at hand. To cut the story short. Me and the other guy were ok. I had talk to the operations manager and he said it sounded like a case of CO over exposure. BUT its impossible, these forklifts do not create CO since they'er running off of natural gas, and we have CO alarms all over the warehouse. Any dangerous levels would set these off( he pointed up at the ceiling)......his exact words to me. After I filled out the accident report, I went home to research the amount of CO released from a propane forklift. And it can be deadly because they do produce CO. DUH DUMB SH**!
> ...



OSHA allows works to be in the presence of co at 50ppm for an 8 hour time period. It is also this way for maritime operations but employees must be removed if CO level go up to 100ppm.

The peak level for roll on roll off operations for unloading cargo is 200ppm.

That comes off of osha.gov 

I say that to say this. I'm no longer in PP and am now a maintenance supervisor for a 240 unit complex. I had a resident complaining about symptoms of co gas. I went there and tested levels at 15ppm at the furnace and she didn't believe me so she called the gas company. When they got there they tested at 35ppm but the we're holding the tester 2" from the furnace. I told them that they need to pull the tester back because they are so sensitive and would pick up co from anywhere if it's present. She lived in a 2 bedroom town home with two stories.

She went and bought a co detector knowing that we were lying to her. When she got it opened and read the instructions it said to place near the bedrooms at eye level so that you could see the read out. She also apologized because she read that the detector would not detector anything below 35ppm. 

I told her that she may have been dizzy but it sure wasn't the apartment furnace that was doing it.

Symptoms
35 ppm (0.0035%)	Headache and dizziness within six to eight hours of constant exposure
100 ppm (0.01%)	Slight headache in two to three hours
200 ppm (0.02%)	Slight headache within two to three hours; loss of judgment
400 ppm (0.04%)	Frontal headache within one to two hours
800 ppm (0.08%)	Dizziness, nausea, and convulsions within 45 min; insensible within 2 hours
1,600 ppm (0.16%)	Headache, tachycardia, dizziness, and nausea within 20 min; death in less than 2 hours
3,200 ppm (0.32%)	Headache, dizziness and nausea in five to ten minutes. Death within 30 minutes.
6,400 ppm (0.64%)	Headache and dizziness in one to two minutes. Convulsions, respiratory arrest, and death in less than 20 minutes.
12,800 ppm (1.28%)	Unconsciousness after 2–3 breaths. Death in less than three minutes.


----------

